# My little piece of the Fray..........



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello all,
As many of you know, I found a home for my oval late last year with Fordcowboy. He's been dilligently working at getting back to it's former glory, and doing a great job to boot.









I've been looking for a right and proper road coarse to fill the space vacated by such a monster, and found just the ticket:









It is, literaly the famous Fray Yellow table. Scene of numerous "A" mains, and many memories for yours trully.
I'm very lucky to have been in the right place at the right time to be able to aquire this piece of history.

I JUST got it screwed down, and still have yet to put up this sides and the driver's stations. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Please do keep us posted...looks fantastic!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Very cool, Tim -- but you need to paint that table!
:thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, is the track wiring frayed?


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I am "afrayed" that pun was bab


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

mowyang said:


> Very cool, Tim -- but you need to paint that table!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


No paint! It's gonna be "The race on the redwood":woohoo:
That's three coats of poly. I want a piece of furnature Dude. I just finished dry fitting the sideboards, and they are gonna be stained and polied also. Probably a dark wlanut color.

I never get a chance to work in wood, so this a therapeutic thing for me now.

BTW,
GREAT run at the Fray this year, You're a genuine Bada$$!:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a "gradjit" of Poly-U as well Tim. 

Kudos for going off the menu.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> I'm a "gradjit" of Poly-U as well Tim.
> 
> Kudos for going off the menu.


I want different.....dammit.

I hope I get the smeller back soon though, it's powerfull stuff after three days.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It'll rot yer snot fer sure!*

I love that new paint smell, lacquer makes me cackle, a wiff of high octane AV gas stimulates my pleasure center, and spent methanol makes me giggle like a child. Then again...I'm a whako. So a wiff of poly just brings back fond memories every labor of love I ever slathered it on.

When I can....I blow it down thinned with xylene. It cures out faster and the smell SEEMS to go away quicker. Works best if you reduce it down to a "grain raising" viscosity, shoot it at a lower pressure and then knock it back down smooth after the initial coats are sandable. For the final coats I thicken the viscosity and crank up the pressure accordingly to get it outta the gun. 

Naturally that put's the flash time between coats into warp speed mode; but it really makes Poly a breeze; as well as minimizing pesky runs, and making clean up a breeze....because I clean it up with xylene too.

Granted it's not for everybody, nor is it for every wood project; but if your comfortable with a spray gun and have everything set up and ready to go; you can really light up a piece of wood work with it. It can be wet sanded and polished.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I havn't reached that level of craftsmanship yet. 

When I was just getting started in the machine tool inhdustry, I worked in my dad's shop in Toledo, Oh. He holds two journeyman's cards, one as a Tool and Die maker, and the other as a pattern maker. I got to do a little wood pattern making before it became a totally lost art. I love to work in and finish wood. Most of the stuff we did was finished with Johnson's paste wax. It is a very cathartic(sp) passtime.


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

smalltime said:


> No paint! It's gonna be "The race on the redwood":woohoo:
> 
> BTW,
> GREAT run at the Fray this year, You're a genuine Bada$$!:dude:


Thanks, Tim. But the real Bada$$ is Rick Jocham, who built me a great car.

And yeah, that table is too nice for paint! 
The race _on_ the redwood -- I love it!

Mark


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

mowyang said:


> Thanks, Tim. But the real Bada$$ is Rick Jocham, who built me a great car.
> 
> And yeah, that table is too nice for paint!
> The race _on_ the redwood -- I love it!
> ...


What a coincidence....I just happened to driving a Jocham car also. He does do good work. :thumbsup:

I'll be seeing you next March.

Tim


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey all,
New pics in from the yellow project.

Jumpers installed thanks to Trek Lawler, and sideboards with molding........Enjoy!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Dang Tim! I saw the first picture in this thread and thought." Wow, looks just like the Yellow Fray, I wonder why he copied that?" Then I read the rest of the post. Very cool! Makes me want to consider going back to the Fray ...... someday. 

I wish I had the space for that. Sweet!!

Later, Dave Rock, former member NW/Seattle Fray squad.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great...the table is awesome!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

TheRockinator said:


> Dang Tim! I saw the first picture in this thread and thought." Wow, looks just like the Yellow Fray, I wonder why he copied that?" Then I read the rest of the post. Very cool! Makes me want to consider going back to the Fray ...... someday.
> 
> I wish I had the space for that. Sweet!!
> 
> Later, Dave Rock, former member NW/Seattle Fray squad.


You all need to try it again.

We had a BLAST this year with the two day format. Lots of time for bench racin' and the Ell river micro brew, and much less hectic all around.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks great! Wonderful craftsmanship!!


----------



## Hoostas (Jun 7, 2011)

*Cool Stuff guys*

I have a very small track, these guys are great... I hope to have space soon for bigger routed set up...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

*Finally......*



















It's done.........For now.

Driver's stations need to be painted, I'll shoot a pic of those soon. I also still need to get a timing system, but for all intents and purposes. Constuction is complete.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Out of curiosity, do you run clockwise or counterclock? That hill track has to be tricky either way..


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Out of curiosity, do you run clockwise or counterclock? That hill track has to be tricky either way..


Counter.

Down the hill. And yes, the downhill overpass is tricky but fun!

Thanks for the look.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super cool, Smalltime!!! Super cool!


----------

